# Park bindings setup????



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

I recently bought a horrorscope and some 390s. This is my first real setup. Last year i rode rentals all year but i got really comfortable on a board. This year i really want to shred the park. I have never put bindings on before so i wanna make sure im getting everything right before put them on. I get the jist of putting bindings on but i dont know what to set all the specifics at like angles highbacks straps toe ramp etc.. Thanks in advance


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

i put mine at 15 front -15 back. its good for switch. and center your stance. and just try it and see how wide you can make it so it feels good.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

park oriented setup is usually duck stance...+15/-15 is pretty standard
just make sure u center ur bindings as well as ur ankle/toe straps. The toe ramp and highback rotations are more of personal preference. You can rotate ur high back to align it parallel to ur edges for better control over ur heelside.
________
SaLoMmE


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

avenged1985 said:


> i put mine at 15 front -15 back. its good for switch. and center your stance. and just try it and see how wide you can make it so it feels good.


Agreed, I started out with 15/-15 when I started riding mostly park and I've tried playing around with it, always coming back to 15/-15. Thats just where I ended up, but thats a great place for you to start.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

I think +15/-15 is perfect for my park setup. Try it out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

I have mine set up about 15 front 7 back. So its Duck. Mines not as extreme as the others because I dont ride switch all that much. Just try differnt angles and see what your comfortable with. Take a small screwdriver with you so you can switch in between runs.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Everything about snowboard stance

All about setting stances. The interesting thing there is the chart that shows no pro boarder rides with equal front and back angles. It makes sense because unless you are really unique you will never ride with the same technique in both directions. If you watch vert skatepoarders they still have the same foot on the tail when they land switch and hardly ever switch position before the next wall. Unless their name is Bob and they're Brazilian.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Set up the bindings first if you haven't done that. To do this, get you boot and put it into the binding. Adjust the heel cup and toe ramp as necessary to get the boot to fit as centred as possible. Next, adjust the toe cap and the ankle strap so they are centred to the boot when ratcheted in. Adjust the highback lean so the back just touches the boot. Take the boot out and mount to your board based on the angles you like. Angles are all based on preference, so start with say +15/-15 and then adjust after riding until you find something which feels comfortable to you. You can adjust the highback lean and rotation after riding to what feels good for you. Don't forget to centre the bindings to the board.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Just play around with it and see what stance feels most comfortable.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

john doe said:


> Everything about snowboard stance


I disagree with that site. For one, the latest data they've got is almost 8 years old. And it says that duck is bad for your knees which IMO is 100% incorrect. Also, they listed quite a number of pros that use the duck stance for park.

Reason I think duck is the proper way to ride = if you know anything about powerlifters and squatting, powerlifters ALL use a duck stance because it gives them the most power and stability. The extra power comes from being able to recruit more of your hamstrings and glutes while in the duck stance.

Also, go jump in the air and look at how your feet are when you land. I will bet that they are ducked out. IMO, the angles your feet are when you land are the exact angles you should ride with because it will feel natural for your body.

It doesn't need to be +15/-15, but if you are jumping or riding park, you should have some sort of duck stance to help with stability and to give you the most power while jumping.


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah I use 15/-7. I think anything beyond -12 in the back in going to hurt the way you ride regular. If it's your second year of boarding you're not going to be hitting park all day, most likely and I wouldn't recommend that. You've probably got a lot of work to do in terms of riding switch before you duck your stance that much. You won't land much switch if you can't ride it in my experience. I used to ride 15/-15 for a couple years but it's not good on your back knee for turning in your regular stance. And when you learn switch just set your bindings up backwards all day. Some people find 15/-15 most comfortable, but I'm willing to bet most of them are talking pure jibbing and rails. It's not comfortable to rip with or hit big features. I used it with no problem, mind you. But I am much more comfortable with 15/-7 now and I hit mostly park and jib a lot. Play around, but don't go straight to 15/-15 and a 24" stance without being willing to try some other stuff on other days. I rode 15/-15 with a 24.5" stance for a long time before I realized I was just hurting myself and my riding. For park I recommend staying 21-23" and something like 15/-2 to -9ish. But that's what I like. If you learn to ride switch as well (and as MUCH) as your reg stance then 15/-15 will be for you.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Back when I was first learning, I tried to progress switch riding as much as I did regular knowing that I would want to hit the park alot. It took me twice as long to "get good", but I feel just as comfortable riding switch as I do regular (more or less) so 15/-15 is perfect for me. Like Anor said, if you're not super comfortable riding switch, then maybe try 15/-9 or 15/-6 to start. 

JMO, but if you are really committed to the sport, learning to ride/land switch really well opens up a ton of possibilities.


----------



## NYrYder27 (Nov 5, 2009)

I would stay less agressive on that backfoot angle until you really become more comfortable riding switch


----------



## Halborr (Oct 5, 2009)

One thing that I don't think has been said is your knees will thank you if you take a natural stance. AKA if your knees give you a shallower angle like 9 or 12 degrees, don't go to 15/15. Ouch. I don't know how all those skiers do it :dunno:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Halborr said:


> One thing that I don't think has been said is your knees will thank you if you take a natural stance. AKA if your knees give you a shallower angle like 9 or 12 degrees, don't go to 15/15. Ouch. I don't know how all those skiers do it :dunno:


That's what my friend quickly learned. Anything slightly ducked and he gets knee pain. He rides 0/0. It's all about what is good for you as an individual.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

john doe said:


> That's what my friend quickly learned. Anything slightly ducked and he gets knee pain. He rides 0/0. It's all about what is good for you as an individual.


correctamundo it is all about personal preference

although as a snowboarder, it's much easier to skate when your front foot is in that fanned out position, but like you said... individual preference


----------

